# Nagios Plugin



## cruzler (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi all, 

I want to ask about nagios plugins for FreeBSD, is there any place I can go to get it? Cause many plugin from nagios-plugin-for-linux.tgz don't work in FreeBSD.. 

And maybe some tutorial for implementing Nagios Client (NRPE & Nagios Plugins) for FreeBSD 8?

I was trying to google it, but I can't find which is so helpful for me.. 


Thanks for any help..


----------



## Nightweaver (Oct 25, 2010)

There are no Nagios plugins for FreeBSD. You can use regular plugins from Nagios website. In rare cases they may need to be slightly modified (paths and such).


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2010)

net-mgmt/nagios-plugins


----------



## cruzler (Oct 26, 2010)

Nightweaver said:
			
		

> There are no Nagios plugins for FreeBSD. You can use regular plugins from Nagios website. In rare cases they may need to be slightly modified (paths and such).



Yes there is. But it's so rare a plugins for this FreeBSD.



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> net-mgmt/nagios-plugins



Yes sir, but there's so little amount of plugin when I try to install it from ports. but when I try to get it from source.tbz for FreeBSD, it's extract many plugins inside.. but I can't execute it.. it shows error:


```
-bash: ./check_load: cannot execute binary file
```

When I try to ldd, it shows:


```
check_load:
ldd: check_load: Exec format error
check_load: exit status 1
```

Is there any clue for this? 

Thx


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2010)

How did you install it?


----------



## cruzler (Nov 1, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> How did you install it?



Sorry for being late to reply, sir.. It's solve, the problem show that's because I installed 32-bit plugins in my 64-bit Freebsd. 

Thanks a lot, Sir..


----------

